# Pregnant nipple color?



## lillykberry

We recently took in a pregnant feral cat. She's very friendly and affectionate. She meows back every time you talk to her (we named her Meow Meow) and loves getting her head scratched and purrs constantly. She's very comfortable in her little space. We have a wine cellar addition in our back yard that has every thing she needs (two cardboard boxes, a donut bed with towels, litterbox, fresh food and water, a heater, and heating pad). 
I'm not sure how far along in her pregnancy she is. She seems quite large and she gets bigger by the day. My only concern is her nipples are white. From my research I've come to learn that bright pink/red nipples are an early sign of pregnancy. Her abdomen is very bulbous and like I said before she's very affectionate for a feral cat so there's no question that she's pregnant. 
Should I be worried? We haven't taken her to the vet yet because she doesn't appear to have any respiratory or other health issues like some of the other ferals in our neighborhood and we want to keep her stress level to a minimum. We will take her and the babies after they are born. 
I've attached a picture. They look slightly pink because of the towel reflecting onto them but in person they are pretty much the same color as her fur.


----------



## spotty cats

The nipples turn a bright pink around 17-22 days, they don't stay that way though and turn a sort of white-ish colour. The nipples also get longer, the size of a grain of rice. The photo appears to be of a pregnant cat further than 3 weeks along.

There's no need to vet her with the kittens, not until 8 weeks when they have their first vaccinations anyway. Mum and kittens will need worming at 6, 9 and 12 weeks. Depending on where you live this may or may not require a vet visit, all wormers are OTC where I live and some are in the UK.
She can be neutered, along with the kittens at around 10 weeks.


----------



## lillykberry

spotty cats said:


> The nipples turn a bright pink around 17-22 days, they don't stay that way though and turn a sort of white-ish colour. The nipples also get longer, the size of a grain of rice.


Thank you, that puts me at ease. I was thinking the worst with a circulatory issue. Everything I've read always talks about the nipples turning pink but they never mention if they stay that way. The only time I've read about white nipples is when they say they're leaking and crusty which is definitely not happening right now.


----------

